# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Convert như thế nào mới đúng???

## quangcao3a

mình có tải 1 đoạn phim dạng *.flv. mình dùng tvc convert thành *.avi để phát = đầu dvd dân dụng! nhưng đầu dvd báo unsupport video.
mình dùng color7 để convertthanh2 *.avi! kết quả đầu dvd vẫn ko đọc được!
các bạn có thể chỉ cách convert như thế nào mới đúng được ko?
thanks!

----------


## kidmonter

bạn có thể dụng phần mềm "total video converter 3.50" để convert flv to avi (hoặc flv to dat); download:
http://www.download.com.vn/audio+video/4760_total-video-converter-3-50.aspx?op=download

----------


## sangseo

bạn làm thế thì làm sao đọc được trên đầu đĩa dân dụng .bạn không cần covert làm gì cả .bạn cứ cài nero vào máy chọn burn vcd rồi load vào rồi ghi lên cd hoặc dvd thôi .là đọc được .

----------


## 53caugiay

> mình có tải 1 đoạn phim dạng *.flv. mình dùng tvc convert thành *.avi để phát = đầu dvd dân dụng! nhưng đầu dvd báo unsupport video.
> mình dùng color7 để convertthanh2 *.avi! kết quả đầu dvd vẫn ko đọc được!
> các bạn có thể chỉ cách convert như thế nào mới đúng được ko?
> thanks!


bạn làm vậy thì sao đọc đc trên đầu dân dụng, bạn dùng phần mềm convertxtodvd để convert nhé. sau đó dùng nero ghi ra đĩa, ok? có gì thắc mắc thì liên hệ mình nghen:
y!m: changcodon_hacker
mail: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------

